# PDC 12/3 My Firt Choice Date!



## 335xray (Nov 30, 2007)

My dealer worked some magic and got me my first choice date Friday December 3rd! There is a direct flight out Thursday afternoon to Spartanburg which is a major bonus.

Picking up a X5 50i white/cinnamon with M-Sport 20"s/tech/premium/cold/premium sound/Sirius/HUD/comfort access/rear heated seat/multi-contour.

Since it will be December and I live in Ohio and plan on driving through the hills of eastern Tennessee to visit my father's side of the family on the way home, I plan on having a set of winter wheels and tires shipped to a local tire shop and have them swapped just after taking delivery. Hope that works out ok, but if I get a flat, I will have the spare and 4 style 333s just in case :thumbup:.

X


----------



## 335xray (Nov 30, 2007)

*I can't spell...or more appropriately, I can't type.*

My *first* choice...


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats! Look forward to meeting you in December :thumbup:


----------

